# gonna be a wood fire burning tonight in the Weber



## uncle_lar (Mar 20, 2009)

Loaded the Weber Genisis with some cherry and Hickory tonight

here's the fare!

here's the sauce

full menu is:
fire grilled shrimp with Uncle Lars sauce, soon to be world famous potatoes, asperagus, and deep fried mushrooms.

more pics later
thanks for looking


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it just me or does that seem like quite a bit of wood for smoking precooked shrimp?
Well, they look like they are precooked.  
Are you placing them in the sauce and smoking that or just the shrimp?  If so, and they are already cooked, might wanna be careful about the amount of heat and smoke and time.
Or are the shrimp already smoked and pulled off in your picture?
No matter what you're doing I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 20, 2009)

shrimp are cooked, yes its allot of wood but the shrimp 
are over the wood for about 3 minuted total! its all about the fire grill and the 
sauce. when I do it with raw shrimp they get about 6-7 minutes 
I know its allot of work for so little use of the wood, but its fun and I love doing it 
and just the wood burning makes the neighbors jelous!
whats the sauce you ask??
I dont measure but:
Butter (do not use margrin)
garlic
and Capt. Morgans  Rum
heat just enough to melt the butter, dont bubble it!
then ad the rum and whisk, brush on!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 21, 2009)

Butter, garlic and rum?
I can;t believe how good that actually sounds!
Shame it is just after 2 in the morning now otherwise I would go out and get so rum to try it, have vodka and beer, anyways,
sounds delicious and looks as god as I am sure it tasted.
Thanks for the Qview.
Interested to know what you meant by "soon to be world famous potatoes, asparagus, and deep fried mushrooms", especially the mushroom part.  Love those magical little tasty buggers.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 21, 2009)

not the best light but here it is all together

this one has everything but aperagus, mushrooms, potatoes, and shrimp

this one is missing the mushrooms but is a little better looking
everything turned out delicious


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 21, 2009)

everyone in my familt calls my potatoes "soon to be world famous" because they are so delicious!
last night I used hashbrowns as the base, but the recipe can be used with just about any kind of potato.reds work the best and dont get mushy! cube, slice or grate! whatever you prefer.
fry them up with a little olive oil and butter
I do not measure ingredients, but I season with:
CBP, fresh garlic, sweet onion, seasalt, and buemonde,
fry covered until potatoes are done, remove lid and crisp up a bit
right  near the end add a generous helping of grated Asiago cheese and let melt over the top.
the mushrooms I get at SAMS club, breaded button mushrooms then just deep fry. I love  fresh asperagus but its not too abundant this time of year so I have to do with canned spears sometimes


----------



## eman (Mar 21, 2009)

Man that is a sweet looking plate of food!
 Not a rum drinker ,but is capt morgans a coconut rum?
 Seems like that would be the kicker for some shrimp.
                Bob


----------

